# Review of New 92fs



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

There are a lot of these out there right now because the US services have moved on to Sig and they've become "surplus". I bought mine on a whim and love it. I wish they'd dispensed with the safety; the long trigger pull makes it safe as a Glock. I've heard there's a de-cocker only version but haven't seen it.

I've had Sigs, Glocks, Springfield XD, S & W (don't buy the Shield, it stinks). My favorite pistol is the 1911 -- I carried the Colt version in Vietnam and my muscle memory still responds to the gun, but I'm waiting on new sights and am shooting the 92fs only.

The 92fs is accurate and any problems with marksmanship have come from my unfamiliarity with the gun. The grip is large and someone with small hands might have a problem with it. The sights are quite good and the pistol is well balanced with little recoil--the weight of the pistol helps here, as with the 1911.

I've put 500 rounds through it and no jams. Slide has failed to lock back twice, but that's probably my getting used to the gun and my thumb position on it; I don't anticipate this being a problem. The gun has shot everything I've put through it.

Breakdown and reassembly are quite easy (better than my 1911).

Had the slide bite me twice while breaking down for cleaning, but I now watch my hand position.

As with all new pistols it's taken a while to shoot well. No surprise.

I'm quite happy with 9 millimeter and find the caliber wars boring; with the new ammunition effectiveness is no longer an issue. If you're thinking about getting this gun, there are a lot of them around. Pandemic pricing has bumped them up to $700+ new, but when all this is over you should be able to find one for $450.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I bought some, years ago, for $425 new at large Houston gun shows. Great platform. I've owned a ton of them over the years. I always change the hammer spring to a factory "D" spring - takes about 3lbs off the DA pull, and .5 a pound or so off the SA pull. It's a factory part, Beretta puts in some of their models, so it is still reliable.

Many people here put in much lower powered hammer springs to further reduce the weight. But often after 6 months to a year, you can get light hammer strikes that way, after the spring breaks in. So, I never go any lighter than the "D" spring..


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, I bought some, years ago, for $425 new at large Houston gun shows. Great platform. I've owned a ton of them over the years. I always change the hammer spring to a factory "D" spring - takes about 3lbs off the DA pull, and .5 a pound or so off the SA pull. It's a factory part, Beretta puts in some of their models, so it is still reliable.
> 
> Many people here put in much lower powered hammer springs to further reduce the weight. But often after 6 months to a year, you can get light hammer strikes that way, after the spring breaks in. So, I never go any lighter than the "D" spring..


Thanks for the hammer spring info, Shipwreck. Sounds like a good thing to do.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

I like the Beretta, I have fired the Army model, and it is very accurate and easy to shoot.
The hoopla about the SIG doesn’t faze me, and if it’s better than the Beretta, well fine.

I am considering getting another gun, probably my last one since I am 65 years old, and the SIG doesn’t even enter my mind. But a Beretta M92 and a Ruger 1911 .45, they do enter my mind.

Call me stodgey and I won’t mind. OK, I am going to listen to some Peter Paul and Mary now.😀


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

I looked at the Sig. The only advantage I can see is that it's lighter. Maybe Sig underbid Beretta.


----------



## pareto (Jul 23, 2021)

Wasn't the big thing with the Sig the modularity? That simplifies maintenance for a large bureaucratic organization.


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

Could be.


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

oldphart said:


> Thanks for the hammer spring info, Shipwreck. Sounds like a good thing to do.


Just took the 92fs in for D spring conversion.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

oldphart said:


> Just took the 92fs in for D spring conversion.


It is so easy to do it yourself. There are many Youtube videos that show how to do it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The 92 is one of the best shooting pistols that I have ever shot. I love it in every way...except for trying to carry it. Sigh.


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

It's a little heavy for carry.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

oldphart said:


> It's a little heavy for carry.


I can do mine, at times. I carry it left handed, because of sciatic problems on my right side.


----------

